# Acer Aspire Notebook auseinanderbauen



## MeinerEiner_80 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi zusammen!
Bei meinem Notebook (Acer Aspire 1362LC) ist die Festplatte defekt und das DVD-Laufwerk ist auch nicht mehr so ganz funktionstüchtig. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich ich das Notebook aufschrauben und die Komponenten auswechseln. 
Alle sichtbaren Schrauben habe ich entfernt, und ich hätte nun theoretisch 2 Hälften vor mir, wenn da nicht ein Blech wäre, welches an beiden Seiten befestigt ist. Allerdings komm ich da nicht ran, da es ziemlich weit innen liegt.
Ich nehm mal an, dass es da wohl noch ein paar versteckte Schrauben oder irgendein Trick gibt. Daher meine Frage, weis jemand wie das geht, oder kennt jemand eine Demontage Anleitung? Acer habe ich bereits angeschrieben, aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten.

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## lernen.2007 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Versuch mal dein Glück in dieser Forum:

http://www.notebookforum.at/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (24. Oktober 2006)

Nun, da ist auch nichts zu finden, aber vielleicht wissen die ja Antwort.
Mann dankt für den Tip.


----------



## Alois Stadler (7. März 2010)

Wie kann ich die Tastatur ausbauen da mir wasser reingekommen ist


----------



## iTalk (7. März 2010)

> Wie kann ich die Tastatur ausbauen da mir wasser reingekommen ist


Da:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=acer+aspire+tastatur+ausbauen


----------

